# N Scale car sizes



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, Maybe it's me , but it looks like some cars I am getting for my new layout are relatively smaller than others. I just got Micro Trains 39' Single Dome Tank SHELL and when I put it next to the KATO "Indiana Railroad" #9002 Locomotive it (SHELL tank) looks much smaller. Again, maybe it's just me. Please let me know what you think (pictures are attached).


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The car you have would be more suitable for a late 30s thru late 60s timeframe, data of which can be found on the car itself--albeit with a magnifier. The loco is more suited for today's "funnel flows" and such. Most of your pictured cars would be better suited behind late steam and 1st and 2nd generation diesel power, roofwalks were outlawed by the ICC and removed by late 1972.


----------



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

It helps, thank you! How can I know that the car I am buying is suitable for today's layout? I try to keep it kind of modern look.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

what i have to do, if buying the car in person, bring a magnifying glass with you and look for the "BLT" date. there sould be one on there somewhere and have a # after it. thats the year it was built


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

4dimad said:


> It helps, thank you! How can I know that the car I am buying is suitable for today's layout? I try to keep it kind of modern look.


You're quite welcome...here's a site that should overwhelm you a bit

http://www.railresource.com/

...you can usually find one of those official registers fairly cheap.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Most models are built in "scale feet'. The older cars are going to be mostly 40' cars. Several other ways to tell are Modern Boxcars have no roofwalk. I Use books or websites with pictures to get prototype info. Any search engine will bring you pages and pages of pictures out there. For example here is one I use for CP Rail Locos.

http://www.trainweb.org/galt-stn/cproster/main.htm


----------



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for the information! So far I am getting my stuff from the ebay. Should I use any specific term when I search for the cars, besides looking at the picture, which is sometimes is not very clear ? Or just ask a seller about BLT? I will try to use the websites you mentioned and google. Just learning 

P.S. PLEASE pardon my ignorance, here is example, ebay item # 150980407696. Micro-Trains Southern Pacific 56' General Service Tank Car RD #SP 700. What exactly I have to search for on the website you suggested or google? Thank you!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just take the information of the car...less scale and manufacturer, and put it in your search engine. That would yield the results you're looking for...in this case, you'll find that it is similar to the cars used by the SP for MOW service and still do, but not as general freight cars.

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1942085


----------



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

i like buying micro trains stuff as they have the history on the back of the case about the freight car you are looking at. some sellers on ebay also take photos of the back of the case so you can see this info.


----------

